# Pine Island



## timogleason

Fishing is good in both. I am a Matlacha guy and am only confused in the Sound but that is just me. Tarpon Lodge is very nice and you can keep your boat in the Water at their docks. My Wife and I have a rental condo in Four Winds Marina. Super nice. You could fish either side depending on winds/conditions as it is up the top of the island on jug creek. Might even be cheaper than tarpon lodge and has full facilities. Reach out if any interest and I can put you in touch with my wife. I think she has some availability in April.


----------



## Ben

I think PIS is better fishing than Matlacha for someone who doesn't know the area. Great spots in Matlacha but you need to know where you are going and when to go. If you don't go with Tim's deal you will not be disappointed with Tarpon Lodge.


----------



## camp

16skiffamoo said:


> Looking to take the wife next month to Pine Island. Having trouble deciding where to stay. We are looking at Tarpon Lodge or some where at Matlacha Pass. Is the fishing better in the Pine Island Sound or Matlacha Pass? I'm just starting to do my research but figured someone could offer some advice which is appreciated. I have a 16ft Carolina Skiff with a 25hp. Shes not the fasted ship in the fleet so I am concerned about open water in the Pine Island Sound since I've never fished there before.



Tarpon lodge is great but exposed to pretty big water. If it is windy you might not get off the dock in your boat. Any of the vrbo condos on Jug Creek or the Malu Lani( small fishermans motel) will give you access to tons of water in most any conditions. It's all good fishing when the fish are biting.


----------



## crboggs

We really enjoyed our stay at Jensen's Marina over on Captiva. Its a little further south than you guys are talking but you would have the clean beaches on the Gulf side as well as the inshore fishing access from the inside.


----------



## EasternGlow

I'd recommend Matlacha. More protected and has a couple restaraunts/bars (gotta hit Bert's). I stay at Serenity Bay and Moonlight Bay. Both simple little cottages on the water owned by good people.


----------



## 16skiffamoo

Thanks for info. We booked a place on Matlacha. I will have to look up this Jug Creek, heard that before with other reports I've read. Now to figure out the tides while fishing there.


----------



## Cam

As noted Pine Island Sound can get pretty narly even on nice days in the open areas. Tarpon Lodge is great though and people kayak fish around there all the time. I personally have more luck on the Pine Island side particularly for white bait and as long as you stick near the shoreline it is fine. Matlacha is very hit and miss particularly in the Summer.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

A lot of snook in Matlacha Pass in April as they migrate out of the canals, creeks and river from their winter residence.


----------



## bongo

Is 


Steve_Mevers said:


> A lot of snook in Matlacha Pass in April as they migrate out of the canals, creeks and river from their winter residence.


Is this the Steve Mevers I use to know while net fishing the island.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

bongo said:


> Is
> 
> Is this the Steve Mevers I use to know while net fishing the island.


Most likely


----------



## bongo

Steve_Mevers said:


> Most likely


I seem to remember one night on the Power Lines just S of Gault Island. I was fishing out of the co op then. I was paddlen my boat down the N side of the power line waiting on the Trout to come ashore and you came down the power line with your lights off trying to catch Joey gigging. You about run me over till I hit you with my light then you sat there with me till we drank all my coffee. Somebody came down the Gault channel and you ran off and checked em. That must have been in about 87 or 88. I left the Island and live in NFM now. I’m rigging a new little skiff if you want to go Red fishing at night sometime give me a shout.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

bongo said:


> I seem to remember one night on the Power Lines just S of Gault Island. I was fishing out of the co op then. I was paddlen my boat down the N side of the power line waiting on the Trout to come ashore and you came down the power line with your lights off trying to catch Joey gigging. You about run me over till I hit you with my light then you sat there with me till we drank all my coffee. Somebody came down the Gault channel and you ran off and checked em. That must have been in about 87 or 88. I left the Island and live in NFM now. I’m rigging a new little skiff if you want to go Red fishing at night sometime give me a shout.


I remember that night, it was a long time ago, and I did finally catch Joey with a boat load of gigged snook off the power lines one night...lol Good to here from you, maybe we can cast a line sometime.


----------



## bongo

Steve_Mevers said:


> I remember that night, it was a long time ago, and I did finally catch Joey with a boat load of gigged snook off the power lines one night...lol Good to here from you, maybe we can cast a line sometime.


I working international now running oil supply boats. I’m in Israel but get off tonight and will be home in a couple days. It’s hunting season so I’m going to Va. bowhunting for a couple weeks. I’ll rig that boat this spring I bought a Dragonfly Marsh Hen. Not quite the old wood Skiffs we use to build but it should work. I’ll get ahold of you in late summer if you want maybe we can go drink some more coffee and shoot the bull around Gault one night. Good hearing from you.


----------



## nautilott

Cool...sometimes it's good to revisit the old threads. Hope you guys get the chance to meet up/catch up.


----------

